# !!! Kein Forensupport vom 29.08. - 14.09.2015 !!!



## Sapphiretech (28. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

vom 29. August bis zum 14. September gibt es urlaubsbedingt keinen Forensupport.
Wie immer ist jedoch unser normaler Support (siehe Signatur) für Euch da.

Beste Grüße
Alex

Sapphire Homepage | Sapphire Select Club | Sapphire bei Facebook | Sapphire TriXX Overclocking Tool

Treiber: Download
Support-Email: support@sapphiretech.de
Support-Hotline: 01805 SAPPHIRE / 01805 72 77 44 73 (14ct/min aus dem dt. Festnetz, Mobilfunk kann abweichen)


----------



## TessaKavanagh (28. August 2015)

Na dann wünschen wir dir doch einen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## mgiceman311 (28. August 2015)

Von mir auch einen schönen Urlaub...


----------



## DerFoehn (28. August 2015)

Ganz vergessen eben, schönen Urlaub natürlich!


----------

